# General > Politics >  Scottish Government's propsosal "A New Deal for Tenants".

## ecb

The Scottish Government is creating a new rented sector strategy called "A New Deal for Tenants". This will set out how they plan to work with landlords and tenants, across both the social and private sectors, to improve rented homes and ensure all tenants can access secure, stable tenancies with affordable housing choices. 

If you would like to read the draft strategy, you can find it on the Scottish Government website or full document at this link:

https://www.gov.scot/binaries/conten...tion-paper.pdf


Further details on how to participate in the consultation and the process for submitting a response, by the closing date of 15 April 2022 is towards the end of the document.

An "Executive Summary" of the document is at the link below:

https://www.gov.scot/publications/ne...paper/pages/3/

----------

